# Genitori di merda



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2018)

Qui si difendono sempre i genitori, ma secondo voi, a parte genitori abusanti e quelli che danno fuoco alla casa, ci sono cattivi genitori?
Perché se non ce ne sono è una buona notizia.


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si difendono sempre i genitori, ma secondo voi, a parte genitori abusanti e quelli che danno fuoco alla casa, ci sono cattivi genitori?
> Perché se non ce ne sono è una buona notizia.


In generale penso che ogni genitore desideri il bene del proprio figlio. Diciamo che a volte è evidente la incapacità di tradurre questo bene in un qualcosa di realmente  "a misura" del figlio. Alla sua portata. Forse i genitori di merda sono quelli incapaci di far convogliare in comportamenti adeguati quei bisogni che ugualmente percepiscono. Cosa comunque faticosissima. Per tornare ai discorsi fatti in altro 3d: io vedo meno adeguatezza in chi trascina al ristorante bimbi di tre anni permanendoci ore e facendoli addormentare nel passeggino  (magari durante una uscita di coppia con amici) rispetto a chi una volta  "parcheggia" (e usiamo pure sto termine che non mi piace) il pargolo dai nonni ed esce a fare i cazzi suoi.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si difendono sempre i genitori, ma secondo voi, a parte genitori abusanti e quelli che danno fuoco alla casa, ci sono cattivi genitori?
> Perché se non ce ne sono è una buona notizia.


Cattivi genitori ....mah...
Diciamo che a parte il fatto che è veramente un mestiere difficile e molto importante anche a livello sociale  ..dove non si è mai aiutati nella “formazione”.., credo che il problema di fondo sia che la nostra società alleva degli adolescenti fino a 60 anni...e se due adolescenti di 40 anni fanno un figlio... vaglielo a spiegare che devono passare dalla modalità “egocentrismo” tipica dell’adolescente..alla modalità “altruismo” tipica della persona uscita appunto dalla fase del “tutto mi è dovuto, gli altri non contano un casso..” 
Se non esci da questa fase non riesci ad essere un bravo genitore per definizione , perché vieni prima tu e il figlio è solo una tua estensione ...un po’ come il cagnolino col cappotto che ti porti al guinzaglio il sabato pomeriggio in centro ...col maglioncino nuovo e le scarpette “di tendenza” (caspita quanto odio questa parola ..)


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> In generale penso che ogni genitore desideri il bene del proprio figlio. Diciamo che a volte è evidente la incapacità di tradurre questo bene in un qualcosa di realmente  "a misura" del figlio. Alla sua portata. Forse i genitori di merda sono quelli incapaci di far convogliare in comportamenti adeguati quei bisogni che ugualmente percepiscono. Cosa comunque faticosissima. Per tornare ai discorsi fatti in altro 3d: io vedo meno adeguatezza in chi trascina al ristorante bimbi di tre anni permanendoci ore e facendoli addormentare nel passeggino  (magari durante una uscita di coppia con amici) rispetto a chi una volta  "parcheggia" (e usiamo pure sto termine che non mi piace) il pargolo dai nonni ed esce a fare i cazzi suoi.


È tutto da contestualizzare .
Vero quello che dici riguardo al ristorante , vero anche che se parcheggi i bimbi dai nonni per farti i cazzi tuoi che già li vedi  poco... anche in questo caso... non brilli di fulgore in spirito materno/paterno.
Io, lavorando molto e tornando tardi mi sarei sentita in colpissima se, già privando i bimbi della mia presenza,  fossi uscita la sera fino a tardi...
Avendo più tempo invece mi sarebbe sembrato normale ..quasi una necessita ....


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È tutto da contestualizzare .
> Vero quello che dici riguardo al ristorante , vero anche che se parcheggi i bimbi dai nonni per farti i cazzi tuoi che già li vedi  poco... anche in questo caso... non brilli di fulgore in spirito materno/paterno.
> Io, lavorando molto e tornando tardi mi sarei sentita in colpissima se, già privando i bimbi della mia presenza,  fossi uscita la sera fino a tardi...
> Avendo più tempo invece mi sarebbe sembrato normale ..quasi una necessita ....


E' vero.
E' una  "somma" di comportamenti che alla fine fa la capacità o la incapacità di reale ascolto dei bisogni del figlio. Che si traduce in una risposta, a volte adeguata, a volte no.
Capiamoci: in sé non è neanche una uscita "tiratardi" al ristorante. E' un contesto, di domande  (da una parte), e di risposte  (dall'altra parte). Che sovente poi condiziona le risposte che i figli ci danno a loro volta.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2018)

Anni fa (e alcuni ancora adesso o tutti in alcune zone) quasi tutti pensavano che una donna fosse una madre degenere se mandava i figli al nido, come ho fatto io, come se una vicina di casa fosse necessariamente meglio di educatrici professionali e una casa più adeguata di un luogo attrezzato.
E così anche la scuola a tempo pieno viene ancora considerata da alcuni troppo stancante, come se fare i compiti da soli a casa fosse divertente.
L’idea che qualcuno debba essere bloccato per le esigenze dei figli, soprattutto se questo qualcuno è la madre (non dico dei “nuovi” padri che si occupano dei figli e che restano una minoranza al punto che vengono definiti mammi) è dura a morire, al punto che se i bambini stanno a lungo a scuola poi devono assolutamente fare altre attività, come se essere buoni genitori consistesse nel non avere più un attimo per fare altro.
Se non è considerato lecito fare altro, tanto più non è lecito per avere una relazione.
Ma una relazione è contro i figli solo in certi orari?
O lo è comunque?


----------



## Mariben (24 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anni fa (e alcuni ancora adesso o tutti in alcune zone) quasi tutti pensavano che una donna fosse una madre degenere se mandava i figli al nido, come ho fatto io, come se una vicina di casa fosse necessariamente meglio di educatrici professionali e una casa più adeguata di un luogo attrezzato.
> E così anche la scuola a tempo pieno viene ancora considerata da alcuni troppo stancante, come se fare i compiti da soli a casa fosse divertente.
> L’idea che qualcuno debba essere bloccato per le esigenze dei figli, soprattutto se questo qualcuno è la madre (non dico dei “nuovi” padri che si occupano dei figli e che restano una minoranza al punto che vengono definiti mammi) è dura a morire, al punto che se i bambini stanno a lungo a scuola poi devono assolutamente fare altre attività, come se essere buoni genitori consistesse nel non avere più un attimo per fare altro.
> Se non è considerato lecito fare altro, tanto più non è lecito per avere una relazione.
> ...


Bhe ....
" una relazione " è anche quella che si ha col padre dei nostri figli .
Se per relazione intendi extra.. Si apre un discorso  davvero difficile da districare che è comunque percepito diversamente se è la madre a  "parcheggiare " fosse pure con il padre .


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Bhe ....
> " una relazione " è anche quella che si ha col padre dei nostri figli .
> Se per relazione intendi extra.. Si apre un discorso  davvero difficile da districare che è comunque percepito diversamente se è la madre a  "parcheggiare " fosse pure con il padre .


Io cercavo di trovare una angolazione diversa.
Certamente che è una relazione anche quella tra i genitori, ma per garantire stabilità, se è per escludere forse non va bene neanche quella.
Però bisognerebbe vedere cosa è sbagliato o no indipendentemente dalle eventuali relazioni. 
Un genitore abbastanza buono deve essere sempre fisicamente presente? O ci sono momenti irrinunciabili?
La presenza importante è solo quella fisica?


----------



## Mariben (24 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cercavo di trovare una angolazione diversa.
> Certamente che è una relazione anche quella tra i genitori, ma per garantire stabilità, se è per escludere forse non va bene neanche quella.
> Però bisognerebbe vedere cosa è sbagliato o no indipendentemente dalle eventuali relazioni.
> Un genitore abbastanza buono deve essere sempre fisicamente presente? O ci sono momenti irrinunciabili?
> La presenza importante è solo quella fisica?


Dipende molto dall'età , secondo me la presenza fisica è importante ma deve essere necessariamente " emotiva ".
Un bambino non se ne fa nulla di una madre / padre presente ma perennemente affaccendato o distratto dallo smartphone ad esempio.
Nello stesso tempo ci sono spazi e orari in cui il " parcheggio " è funzionale  anche alle esigenze del bambino.
( dopo cena , dopo la buonanotte , dopo la storiella  o quando si è " sostituiti " da altre presenze affettivamente importanti ,nonni in primis).
Presenza = reperibilità  ad esempio.
Per me


----------



## Lostris (24 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si difendono sempre i genitori, ma secondo voi, a parte genitori abusanti e quelli che danno fuoco alla casa, ci sono cattivi genitori?
> Perché se non ce ne sono è una buona notizia.


Credo che mio padre, anche se non ha abusato di me nè ha dato fuoco alla casa, sia stato un cattivo genitore.

Ma credo anche che, in un certo senso per come è lui e per quel che ha ricevuto, probabilmente ha fatto ciò di cui era capace.
Non rimane che perdonare.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo che mio padre, anche se non ha abusato di me nè ha dato fuoco alla casa, sia stato un cattivo genitore.
> 
> Ma credo anche che, in un certo senso per come è lui e per quel che ha ricevuto, probabilmente ha fatto ciò di cui era capace.
> Non rimane che perdonare.


Finché si fa il proprio meglio sono comprensibili i limiti.

Cercavo di trovare qualcosa di inaccettabile oltre i casi limite di abuso.
Altrimenti non esiste la possibilità di definire un comportamento grave.

Anni fa alcuni utenti hanno scritto un thread su i loro genitori.
Era da brividi.
Pur se avevano fatto del loro meglio quei genitori erano stati cattivi genitori.

Io ho visto madri chiamare “bastardo” il figlio. Faceva del suo meglio?


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2018)

Io spero di essere un buon genitore.
Nient'altro.
Sarebbe già un successo.


----------



## Bruja (25 Novembre 2018)

Domandona difficile...
Come già detto, si può sembrare genitori inappuntabili ma anaffettivi, o genitori assenti per forza maggiore ma che sanno circondare di affetto i propri figli in modo compensativo. 

Ci sono i genitori permissivi per non avere seccature e genitori guardiani che castrano le iniziative dei figli... i peggiori sono quelli dotati di finto perbenismo, o che magari cercano di vivere la vita dei figli per interposta persona.
Tralascio quelli aggressivi, violenti o con problemi gravi...
Fare i genitori è un mestiere difficile, ma spesso essere figli è una vera montagna russa. Si deve crescere, affrontare l'adolescenza in un mondo di grandi che ha problemi, condizioni e pensieri di genere imprevedibile.
 Il genitore deve spesso consolidare o migliorare la sua situazione personale e di coppia , il figlio deve crescere, scegliere per la vita oltre a  riuscire a tenere dritta la barra fra innumerevoli tentazioni, spesso pericolose.
Alla fine non credo esistano genitori davvero cattivi, ne esistono però di decisamente inadeguati a preparare un nuovo essere umano, specie se hanno avuto a loro volta pregressi complicati...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Domandona difficile...
> Come già detto, si può sembrare genitori inappuntabili ma anaffettivi, o genitori assenti per forza maggiore ma che sanno circondare di affetto i propri figli in modo compensativo.
> 
> Ci sono i genitori permissivi per non avere seccature e genitori guardiani che castrano le iniziative dei figli... i peggiori sono quelli dotati di finto perbenismo, o che magari cercano di vivere la vita dei figli per interposta persona.
> ...


Hai finalmente sono state date delle definizioni.
Ovvero hai descritto come modalità sbagliata l’essere troppo, troppo permissivi o troppo controllanti, troppo affettuosi al limite del soffocamento o trascuranti.
Ma queste modalità sono legate al tradimento?
Si è parlato di cattiva madre per chi affidava i figli ai nonni per stare con l’amante. Ma allora mandare i figli dai nonni è un comportamento trascurante e diventa accettabile solo per motivi di forza maggiore?


----------



## Vera (25 Novembre 2018)

Bel quesito. Come è stato già detto, fare il genitore è il lavoro più difficile del mondo. Mi sono messa in discussione più volte e continuo a farlo. Ho avuto mia figlia quando ero giovanissima ed il suo papà non c'era più. Nonostante avessi ancora mia madre ho deciso di crescerla da sola e così è stato finché non ho conosciuto il mio ex. 
Ora che è una neo adolescente spesso mi ritrovo a pensare che forse ho sbagliato qualcosa. Mi rimprovero per essere stata troppo blanda per certi versi, troppo rigida per altri. 
Forse il problema è proprio il troppo, come qualcuno di voi ha fatto notare...
In ogni caso un cattivo genitore per me è chi certi quesiti non se li pone mai perché lascia i figli e se ne va sparendo dalla loro vita, come se non fossero mai esistiti.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2018)

Discorso troppo generico. Messa giù così non funziona. Un buono spunto di cui parlare Secondo me sarebbero i genitori che Quando scoprono un tradimento usano i figli per fare sponda nei confronti dell'altro, sia Esso Il traditore o il tradito. Quelli secondo me sono sempre genitori di merda, Ma si sa, lì da scusante è che i sentimenti in gioco erano forti. Secondo me un genitore equilibrato, Non dico un bravo genitore ma un genitore equilibrato è quello che sa tenere i figli al riparo dalle proprie turbe emozionali, prima di tutto.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mariben (25 Novembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Discorso troppo generico. Messa giù così non funziona. Un buono spunto di cui parlare Secondo me sarebbero i genitori che Quando scoprono un tradimento usano i figli per fare sponda nei confronti dell'altro, sia Esso Il traditore o il tradito. Quelli secondo me sono sempre genitori di merda, Ma si sa, lì da scusante è che i sentimenti in gioco erano forti. Secondo me un genitore equilibrato, Non dico un bravo genitore ma un genitore equilibrato è quello che sa tenere i figli al riparo dalle proprie turbe emozionali, prima di tutto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quoto 
Hai ragione da vendere.


----------



## Lostris (25 Novembre 2018)

https://m.ilgazzettino.it/italia/articolo-4130999.html


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché si fa il proprio meglio sono comprensibili i limiti.
> 
> Cercavo di trovare qualcosa di inaccettabile oltre i casi limite di abuso.
> Altrimenti non esiste la possibilità di definire un comportamento grave.
> ...



Ho due cognate che, con famiglie totalmente diverse,  quando rientravano da scuola non trovavano mai un pranzo pronto e decente, aprivano il frigofiero  sperando di trovare qualcosa o mangiavano quel che capitava tipo grissini biscotti tonno,  e in un caso si parla di madre casalinga e benestante.  

Anni fa parlando con un collega, separato, mi disse che la ex moglie usciva quasi tutte le sere e lasciava i due figli,  piccoli piccoli, soli in casa. Incubo.  

Una nipote di mio marito si e' separata e se ne e' andata all'estero lasciando due bimbi piccoli (ormai hanno 13 e 16 anni) al marito e non li vede mai mai mai. Di conseguenza e  purtroppo neppure noi, ma colpa della nonna materna che ha fatto come la figlia, tenuti pochissime volte ed uno alla volta, due le davano troppo da fare, assurdo, poi ha smesso del tutto. Da piccoli erano due angeli. 

Potrei continuare.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Un tempo era considerato normale lasciare i bambini da soli. Adesso anche lasciare dei dodicenni crea problemi. 
Il problema è il motivo per cui vengono lasciati? Se vengono lasciati per andare in farmacia o per recuperare un altro figlio va bene?
Ma il cattivo comportamento non dovrebbe essere in relazione al figlio e non al genitore?


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo era considerato normale lasciare i bambini da soli. Adesso anche lasciare dei dodicenni crea problemi.
> Il problema è il motivo per cui vengono lasciati? Se vengono lasciati per andare in farmacia o per recuperare un altro figlio va bene?
> Ma il cattivo comportamento non dovrebbe essere in relazione al figlio e non al genitore?


Anche la motivazione fa la differenza, dando significati diversi a medesimi comportamenti


----------



## Mariben (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo era considerato normale lasciare i bambini da soli. Adesso anche lasciare dei dodicenni crea problemi.
> Il problema è il motivo per cui vengono lasciati? Se vengono lasciati per andare in farmacia o per recuperare un altro figlio va bene?
> Ma il cattivo comportamento non dovrebbe essere in relazione al figlio e non al genitore?




 Certo che il problema è il motivo , se si lasciano da SOLI. Se sono costretta , se ho un urgenza e nessuno a cui affidarli  ( non parlo di dodicenni ovviamente) esco e torno alla velocità della luce con il cuore in gola. Tutte le altre motivazioni; svago, shopping, sport , amante o amica che sia , sono inaccettabili.
Diverso è affidare i piccoli a  marito/moglie/nonni /parenti/amici , per prendersi degli spazi di tanto in tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certo che il problema è il motivo , se si lasciano da SOLI. Se sono costretta , se ho un urgenza e nessuno a cui affidarli  ( non parlo di dodicenni ovviamente) esco e torno alla velocità della luce con il cuore in gola. Tutte le altre motivazioni; svago, shopping, sport , amante o amica che sia , sono inaccettabili.
> Diverso è affidare i piccoli a  marito/moglie/nonni /parenti/amici , per prendersi degli spazi di tanto in tanto.


Affidarli al padre o ai nonni non è trascuratezza.
Allora per andare in pizzeria con le amiche va bene e con l’amante invece diventa trascuratezza? 
Pongo domande. Non ho risposte. Ho forse reazioni di repulsione, ma non so se giuste.


----------



## Mariben (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Affidarli al padre o ai nonni non è trascuratezza.
> *Allora per andare in pizzeria con le amiche va bene e con l’amante invece diventa trascuratezza*?
> Pongo domande. Non ho risposte.* Ho forse reazioni di repulsione, ma non so se giuste.*



Secondo me non è trascuratezza nè in un caso nè nell'altro. ( nemmeno io ho risposte )
Poi dipende, sempre per il mio sentire , se li "parcheggio" ogni due per 3 dai nonni per uscire con le amiche o con mio marito è trascuratezza , se ne approfitto per vedermi  con l'amante una sera al mese no.
Se vogliamo guardarla da un' angolazione diversa già  avere l'amante, per cui mettere a repentaglio la famiglia, diventa trascuratezza, anche se ci scopo solo in pausa pranzo o quando sono a scuola.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Secondo me non è trascuratezza nè in un caso nè nell'altro. ( nemmeno io ho risposte )
> Poi dipende, sempre per il mio sentire , se li "parcheggio" ogni due per 3 dai nonni per uscire con le amiche o con mio marito è trascuratezza , se ne approfitto per vedermi  con l'amante una sera al mese no.
> Se vogliamo guardarla da un' angolazione diversa già  avere l'amante, per cui *mettere* *a* *repentaglio* la *famiglia*, diventa trascuratezza, anche se ci scopo solo in pausa pranzo o quando sono a scuola.


Questo lo dico da sempre. 
È la presunzione di impunità o (ma molto raramente) il deserto sentimentale in casa che porta a correre questo rischio.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché si fa il proprio meglio sono comprensibili i limiti.
> 
> Cercavo di trovare qualcosa di inaccettabile oltre i casi limite di abuso.
> Altrimenti non esiste la possibilità di definire un comportamento grave.
> ...


io ero fra quegli utenti. 

E sì, esistono cattivi genitori. 
Anche se cattivi non significa nulla.

Userei incapaci, inadatti. 

Mia madre è una madre inadatta. Lo era e lo è. 

A differenza di @_Lostris_, non penso che l'unica via sia il perdono. 
Cosa perdono? 
l'incapacità? La mancanza di significato del termine cura?

E' come perdonare un disabile per il suo essere disabile.
Lo si riconosce come tale. 

Si mettono le toppe dove si può e ci si lecca ogni tanto quando le cicatrici tirano.

Ho avuto recentemente l'occasione, non desiderata, di ritrovarmi fra le sgrinfie di mia madre, in una posizione di necessità e assoluta impotenza.

Ho rivisto, ma con gli occhi che ho adesso, la madre di allora.
Per certi versi mi ha rassicurata. 

Mi sono martoriata per anni, nel dubbio di essere io quella mal funzionante, colpevole delle mancanze, della rabbia e della frustrazione che mia madre mi ha da bambina vomitato addosso.
Il potere. La sua concezione del cazzo del potere. 
La triangolazione. E il suo usarmi come arma per ferire mio padre. 

Ha rifatto ogni cosa. Appena ne ha avuto l'occasione. 
Perchè non sa, e non vuole, fare diversamente. 
Lei è una madre tecnicamente eccellente ma completamente disabile dal punto di vista dell'affetto e della cura.

Adesso ho avuto cura della bambina in me. E la donna che sono ha saputo gestire. 
La madre buona (in me) ha protetto dall'altra, quella reale.

Ma ho avuto pietà per la bambina che sono stata. 
Per la sofferenza. Il dolore. La stanzetta in cui andavo a rifugiarmi immaginando che la mia mamma fosse la mia mamma. Una mamma buona, nel senso di affettuosa e capace di abbracci e saggezza da insegnarmi. Portatrice di pace e non di guerra e terrore. 
Ho riconosciuto il mondo immaginario in cui la mia era una famiglia normale, di cui non avere timore e vergogna. 
Ho riconosciuto tutti i miei sforzi di proteggerli dalla visione del mondo, caricando su di me le loro inadeguatezze e carnificandole togliendo a me la possibilità di essere buona, in un gioco perverso e malato in cui più io ero cattiva e sbagliata più loro andavano bene. 

Comprendo razionalmente da dove viene, sua madre. Donna ignorante e superstiziosa. Piena della cattiveria tipica degli ignoranti.  @_spleen_ mi ha chiesto se mia nonna affermasse la morale corrente (uomo che picchia la donna) sapendo che non era giusto. Rispondo qui. Per lei era giusto. Per ogni donna tranne che per lei. 
Sue figlie comprese eh. Donne puttane. Da schiacciare tramite l'uomo. 

In questo periodo ho avuto bisogno di assistenza vera. Anche solo per andare in bagno. 
E la dinamica interessante era io che chiedevo aiuto e mia madre che, alternativamente, o lo negava, rimandandolo. Per il piacere di applicare su di me il suo potere. Divertita. 
Oppure usava il mio bisogno per attaccare mio padre, affermando la sua supremazia di su di lui e fottendosene del fatto che lo stava facendo usando il mio dolore fisico e la mia impotenza. Come faceva quando ero bambina. 
Con un potere immenso allora. Di vita e di morte su di me. 

Quindi comprendo.
Ma, come ho scritto più volte, comprendere non è giustificare. 
E' solo leggere il più neutralmente una storia. 

Riconoscerci dentro la violenza che si scatena nelle dinamiche relazionali. 
E che solo e soltanto in una dinamica relazionale può esistere. 
E assumersi che gli errori dei genitori ricadono sui figli. Che in un qualche modo possono decidere di portarli avanti o trovare il coraggio di chiudere certi cassetti e cambiare. Per interrompere una catena generazionale. 

Mia madre ha fatto del suo meglio. Ma il suo meglio non era sufficiente. 
La sua responsabilità è non aver avuto i coglioni di riconoscerlo e rimediare. Anche chiedendo aiuto. 

Quel che le resta è un affetto monco. Disabile. E parziale. 
E le sue figlie che si proteggono da lei. 

Che è poi la sua profezia che si autoadempie. E per paradosso ne è pure contenta.

Se avesse scopato a giro, avrebbe fatto meno danni.
O perlomeno ci sarebbe stata più pace in casa, mentre lei era fuori a trovar soddisfazione per sè invece di fingere un sacrificio che confermava solo se stessa. Tentando costantemente di scaricare le sue responsabilità su chi ha tentato di volerle bene.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> io ero fra quegli utenti.
> 
> E sì, esistono cattivi genitori.
> Anche se cattivi non significa nulla.
> ...


:abbraccio:

Come stai?


E il tuo caso esemplifica che esistono i cattivi genitori. Esistono perché esistono persone incapaci di relazioni sane. Però quando si dice a qualcuno che certi comportamenti, certe frasi, certi insegnamenti, certi atteggiamenti non sono sani, morire che si faccia almeno venire il dubbio e provi a far valutare se ha una modalità relazionale sana.


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2018)

Ciao cara [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. Perchè tranne che per lei?


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Come stai?
> 
> ...



Ciao 

miglioro lentamente...periodo faticoso. 

Ma ricchissimo anche. 

sono ormai dell'idea che la Vita sia proprio una gran zoccola  e che ad un certo punto decida che è il momento di mettere punti e insegnare lezioni. Proprio quelle che si cercava con cura di evitare :facepalm::carneval:

Quindi mi sta insegnando la pazienza, la calma, l'attesa...e più che altro mi ha rimesso nella posizione che accuratamente evitavo...di chi ha bisogno. 

Quindi imparo a chiedere aiuto e, cosa più difficile, lasciare che altri abbiano cura di me. 

Ecco...farlo fare a mia madre è una roba incredibile.

Non è proprio capace.

Fortuna arriva poi G. che è invece super e mi sta dimostrando che esistono persone a cui prendersi cura piace proprio e lo fanno per il piacere di aver cura. 

E hai ragione sui comportamenti non sani.
Manco a spiegarli con esempi concreti. 

Forse è in un certo senso davvero proporre la morte. 
In questo periodo ho gestito mia madre, stoppandola e guidandola perchè non facesse danni.
E la sensazione è che davvero, per lei sia una sorta di morte anche solo considerare che i suoi comportamenti non sono sani. Per se stessa innanzitutto.

Che lei ci prova, mica che no.
Ma è un po' come chiedere ad uno senza gamba di correre. 
Non può. Semplicemente. 

E farlo valutare ad altri...qualche anno fa avevo portato mia madre da un neuropsichiatra, in gambissima, beh...secondo lei era uno spillasoldi che la voleva fregare. 

E come lei molti. 
Si creano un mondo su misura...quello che diceva lola, ti ricordi?
Un mondo dove l'erba è blu e il cielo è verde...ma solo fino a quando qualcuno non prova ad avvicinarsi...e allora tutto si capovolge. 

Non penso sia neanche solo malattia.
E' paura. Della peggior specie. 
Di quella che piuttosto che guardarla e affrontarla, si uccide chiunque provi ad esserci. 

E un abbraccio a te :abbraccio:


Ps: ti faccio ridere, una delle migliori di questo periodo. 

Tu, mi dice, sei mia figlia, e quindi non puoi capire perchè sei mia figlia. E piantala di fare la psicologa di merda, perchè in quanto tale dovresti sapere che resti sempre una figlia. 
ma. Se davvero fossi una brava figlia, saresti capace per un po' di smettere di essere mia figlia e potresti usare le cose che sai così bene per rendere più semplice la mia vita. :singleeye:

Giuro che mi è venuto da ridere ascoltandola. :facepalm:

E mi fa anche tenerezza per certi versi...solo che non se ne accorge proprio eh. 
E forse se se ne accorgesse, perderebbe troppo di sè.
Si protegge. Come fan molti.

I figli, oggi più di un tempo, hanno esattamente questa funzione.
Proteggere i genitori. O meglio essere i contenitori di quella protezione.

E gli effetti sui bambini sono secondo me evidenti.
Anche senza arrivare a casi come mia madre.


----------



## Lostris (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> io ero fra quegli utenti.
> 
> E sì, esistono cattivi genitori.
> Anche se cattivi non significa nulla.
> ...


Per me lo è stata, l'unica via. 

L'accettazione e il perdono. Perchè è stato l'unico modo in cui sono riuscita a trovare una collocazione alla rabbia in modo che non mi facesse più male.

Il che non è significato recuperare/creare un rapporto padre-figlia.

Non ritengo nemmeno che sia il percorso giusto o possibile per tutti.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao cara @_ipazia_. Perchè tranne che per lei?


Perchè lei...si sacrificava. 
Ed era devota. 

Questo a detta di lei. 

Interpreto io, invece, perchè lei proiettava sugli altri (le altre) i suoi desideri che lei considerava impuri. E incccettabili su e in se stessa. 

Semplicemente lei in se stessa non riconosceva impurità. 

Le botte dell'uomo, nella sua idea, erano purificatrici.
La mano carnificata di un dio che rimette "al suo posto" la donna. 
In particolare quelle donne che discutono le regole sociali e le superstizioni.

E poi quelle veramente cattive...quelle che desiderano il piacere. non solo sessuale. Che può essere collocato nel piacere dell'uomo e quindi accettabile.

Lei odiava la conoscenza. E le donne che desideravano conoscenza.
Questa era la cosa veramente grave. In particolare la scienza.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E assumersi che gli errori dei genitori ricadono sui figli. Che in un qualche modo *possono decidere di portarli avanti o trovare il coraggio di chiudere certi cassetti e cambiare*.


Prendo questo pezzo, perché credo che sia la cosa che più di tutte Ti appartiene. Il "coraggio", che altro non è che avere cuore. Oramai certe cose le sai. Piglia il buono, fosse anche solo ricevere un the preparato. Non guardare al resto.

Un abbraccio. Piuttosto, come va adesso?


----------



## Mariben (26 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prendo questo pezzo, perché credo che sia la cosa che più di tutte Ti appartiene. Il "coraggio", che altro non è che avere cuore. Oramai certe cose le sai. Piglia il buono, fosse anche solo ricevere un the preparato. Non guardare al resto.
> 
> Un abbraccio. Piuttosto, come va adesso?


Ciao@Ipazia
Un abbraccio anche da parte mia.
Mi stavo giusto chiedendo dove eri finita 
Mi spiace , qualunque cosa sia successa.
Ti auguro  ogni bene e tanta cura .


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me lo è stata, l'unica via.
> 
> L'accettazione e il perdono. Perchè è stato l'unico modo in cui sono riuscita a trovare una collocazione alla rabbia in modo che non mi facesse più male.
> 
> ...


Cosa intendi per perdono?

Io se guardo mia madre vedo una donna che manco sa di aver fatto i danni che ha fatto. Non è semplicemente in grado.
Perdonerei la madre che io ho desiderato per anni, ma non sarebbe la mia vera madre. Che ancora adesso attua le stesse identiche dinamiche di vessazione e aggressione. 
E quindi sarebbe un autoinganno.

La accetto. La gestisco. Per quel che si può, ne ho cura.

Forse è che io sono cresciuta con lei che mi ha ripetuto che lei era quello che era a causa della mia esistenza. 
Io ero la sua malattia. L'origine della sua malattia. E se io non fossi esistita lei sarebbe stata migliore.
La mia rabbia è stata fondamentalmente rivolta contro di me, da me. 

Ho perdonato me.
Per averci creduto. E per essermi trattata tanto male. 
Ma solo dopo aver imparato ad essermi grata per esser quella che sono.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prendo questo pezzo, perché credo che sia la cosa che più di tutte Ti appartiene. Il "coraggio", che altro non è che avere cuore. Oramai certe cose le sai. Piglia il buono, fosse anche solo ricevere un the preparato. Non guardare al resto.
> 
> Un abbraccio. Piuttosto, come va adesso?



Ti racconto una roba strana "sul resto".
lo guardo, perchè ora come ora non passa inosservato e sono attenta a non farmene travolgere. Forse è una occasione anche per curare ferite antiche. 

Ma, ed è una sensazione molto strana, lo guardo da una angolazione "di madre".
Sì, è un azzardo. Io non sono madre. 
Ma è come se dentro di me la madre buona(quella che sognavo da piccola e da cui cercavo abbracci) avesse preso maggior corpo nella relazione interna con l'altra che temevo, e la gestisca. 

Credo sia il genitore interno e una maggior consapevolezza di me. 

Quindi mia madre è adesso, per certi versi, la bambina che ero.

Ingarbugliato...non ho ancora capito bene il giro. 
Ma sento chiaramente che quel resto adesso è mio. E non ferisce. 

Miglioro...leenta. (imparo la lentezza...e non ti dico!)

G. mi ha lavato i capelli...lo assumerò come parrucchiere :carneval:
E' una esperienza anche con lui...non mi dilungo su cosa comporta spiegare ad un maschio l'uso degli assorbenti!!!:facepalm::facepalm:

dimenticavo....un abbraccio a te!!!


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao@Ipazia
> Un abbraccio anche da parte mia.
> Mi stavo giusto chiedendo dove eri finita
> Mi spiace , qualunque cosa sia successa.
> Ti auguro  ogni bene e tanta cura .



Ciao, grazie dell'abbraccio!!!! 
E uno a te!!

ho avuto un incidente e sono bloccata e in balia della cura altrui!!!
Esattamente il mio incubo peggiore :carneval:

La Vita è magnanima e ha deciso che era da affrontare :facepalm::rotfl:

Sto molto meglio. Anche se ne avrò per qualche mese ancora. 
Fortuna c'è G.

E anche persone che mi hanno stupita e commossa.

E' una esperienza particolare. 
Imparare a lasciarsi curare è complicato!!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

N





ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> miglioro lentamente...periodo faticoso.
> 
> ...


Nella sua assurdità è geniale.
E sì è vero che i figli curano i genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie dell'abbraccio!!!!
> E uno a te!!
> 
> ho avuto un incidente e sono bloccata e in balia della cura altrui!!!
> ...


Ti ho visualizzata in una scena di Miseri non deve morire, solo che tu sei lo scrittore e tua madre la lettrice


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie dell'abbraccio!!!!  E uno a te!!  ho avuto un incidente e sono bloccata e in balia della cura altrui!!! Esattamente il mio incubo peggiore :carneval:  La Vita è magnanima e ha deciso che era da affrontare :facepalm::rotfl:  Sto molto meglio. Anche se ne avrò per qualche mese ancora.  Fortuna c'è G.  E anche persone che mi hanno stupita e commossa.  E' una esperienza particolare.  Imparare a lasciarsi curare è complicato!!


  Deduco che se stai scrivendo tu stia meglio, essì è una esperienza un po' particolare quella di doversi lasciare curare, e lo so che le persone talvolta stupiscono e commuovono, siamo esseri strani, ma anche non tanto poi in fondo.... Da questo pc riesco a mettere un numero limitato di emoticons, fai finta che adesso vedi quello dell'abbraccione.....


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> N
> Nella sua assurdità è geniale.
> E sì è vero che i figli curano i genitori.


Sì, è geniale. Il cappellaio matto è un dilettante a confronto! :carneval:

A volte mi lascia davvero senza parole. 
E mi incuriosisce il giro che fa per arrivare lì.
Per lei è assolutamente ragionevole. E ci resta male quando le faccio notare la contraddizione.
Solo che poi non la riconosce come sua. 
E riparte il giro di proiezione. 

Sì...li curano. E ne escono come piccoli tiranni fuori controllo. 
Come se...non fossero ben presenti al fatto che l'altro è persona.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Deduco che se stai scrivendo tu stia meglio, essì è una esperienza un po' particolare quella di doversi lasciare curare, e lo so che le persone talvolta stupiscono e commuovono, siamo esseri strani, ma anche non tanto poi in fondo.... Da questo pc riesco a mettere un numero limitato di emoticons, fai finta che adesso vedi quello dell'abbraccione.....



Sì, miglioro. Ancora non riesco a produrre i post lunghissimi di un tempo...ma preparatevi al ritorno 

Siamo esseri strani...come iceberg che credono di essere cubetti di ghiaccio nel contenitore del freezer

L'abbraccio me lo prendo tutto!!! Grazie...e lo ricambio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti racconto una roba strana "sul resto".
> lo guardo, perchè ora come ora non passa inosservato e sono attenta a non farmene travolgere. Forse è una occasione anche per curare ferite antiche.
> 
> Ma, ed è una sensazione molto strana, lo guardo da una angolazione "di madre".
> ...



Se posso un consiglio: non continuare a fare la "spugna".
Ritorna quel "resto" pure indietro.
Ciò che ti è mancato - per mancanza e ricerca - lo hai avuto. Nel tuo sentire.

Sei e resti figlia: con la responsabilità e la libertà di poterti permettere anche di chiudere, certi cassetti.

A cosa ti serve continuare a "confermare" quello che è il loro contenuto? Non penso che con il progredire della età tu ti aspettassi davvero di trovare quella madre accudente (non nei bisogni primari) che non hai avuto.
Molla. Ma senza che questo ti trasformi in madre di tua madre. Non lo sei. Sei figlia di una madre mancante. E punto. Prima ancora di parlare di perdono. Non è che se proietto su di te tutti i mali di questo mondo, io mi rendo immune da giudizio. O da perdono. Perché tu perdoni te stessa. E quanto a tua madre, dici che "è così, ed in quanto tale è come un portatore di handicap". Prova un po' a dire che a te "è capitato", e a vedere dove ti puoi spingere con il perdono. Ciò che ti è possibile. La chiusura del cassetto. Ti darà lo stesso risultato, forse, di un amore un poco monco, di un perdono che forse è più un dono che fai a te stessa. Non lo so. Io proverei.

Che G. faccia "esperienza" mi sembra cosa buona e giusta, comunque 


La speranza (anche mia) è che ti rialzi il prima possibile.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho visualizzata in una scena di Miseri non deve morire, solo che tu sei lo scrittore e tua madre la lettrice


Meno macabro..ma lo stile è quello. 

La cura le riesce davvero tutta storta...proprio non ce la fa.

La "uso" come incentivo allo sviluppare più velocemente le autonomie. (in modo meno storto di quello che avevo usato da bambina, però, e avendo cura di me...per certi versi, è una opportunità per ricucire la storia).


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, miglioro. Ancora *non* riesco a produrre i *post* *lunghissimi* di un tempo...ma preparatevi al ritorno
> 
> Siamo esseri strani...come iceberg che credono di essere cubetti di ghiaccio nel contenitore del freezer
> 
> L'abbraccio me lo prendo tutto!!! Grazie...e lo ricambio.


Vedi che c’è un aspetto positivo in ogni situazione? :carneval::rotfl:
Io penso che siamo cubetti convinti di essere iceberg.:mexican:


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Meno macabro..ma lo stile è quello.
> 
> La cura le riesce davvero tutta storta...proprio non ce la fa.
> 
> *La "uso" come incentivo allo sviluppare più velocemente le autonomie*. (in modo meno storto di quello che avevo usato da bambina, però, e avendo cura di me...per certi versi, è una opportunità per ricucire la storia).


Cazzo!!!! 

E' proprio vero che ciò che non uccide, fortifica


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che c’è un aspetto positivo in ogni situazione? :carneval::rotfl: Io penso che siamo cubetti convinti di essere iceberg.:mexican:


  Ma infatti..... riferito ai post e ai cubetti in egual misura.....


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se posso un consiglio: non continuare a fare la "spugna".
> Ritorna quel "resto" pure indietro.
> Ciò che ti è mancato - per mancanza e ricerca - lo hai avuto. Nel tuo sentire.
> 
> ...


Uh, non faccio la spugna, fidati 

Quel resto, è incancellabile in me. L'unica scelta che io vedo, proprio per spezzare le catene e non trasformarle in fantasmi che governano in remoto la mia modalità relazionale, è decidere cosa farne. 
E io ho deciso di renderlo patrimonio di cambiamento mio. Percorso di individuazione. Che altro non è che dialettica fra identificazione e differenziazione. 

I genitori ce li porta dentro fino alla morte. 
Non solo in termini affettivi. Ma proprio come "marchio". E' ineludibile. E' eredità e patrimonio. 

Anche chi prova, prova, a rimuoverli, allontanandosi fisicamente e tentando di chiudere il legame, può solo chiudere il rapporto. Ma non il legame. 

Io penso che riprendersi sia accettare che quello è stato. 
Quelli si era. 
E che ora non è sempre e neppure mai. 

Mi sono spiegata male...vedo lei come una bambina...non perchè io le sia madre. Io sono figlia. 
Ma perchè ora sono madre di me.
E questo è il punto.
Non c'è dolore perchè il passato è nel passato.
C'è opportunità perchè il genitore interiore, che può essere maledizione o ricchezza o demone nascosto o dio irraggiungibile, è carne. Semplicemente. 

come dicevo a [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION], chi perdonerei?
La madre che avrei voluto e non c'è?
Dovrei perdonare mia madre per essere quella che è?

Lei è uguale a se stessa, perdonerei un fantasma. Perdonerei una donna che è esistita solo nella mia cameretta mentale in cui cercavo protezione e abbraccio.

Si può perdonare chi dimostra comprensione e desiderio di riparazione.
E in mia madre non esiste nè la comprensione nè il desiderio di riparazione di un qualcosa che per lei non esiste e non è mai esistito.

Creerei l'ennesimo autoinganno. L'ennesima camera degli specchi in cui poter distrarre lo sguardo 
da chi sono io che discendo da chi è lei.
E per me è l'unica via per non averla in remoto nelle mie relazioni.
E riconoscerla quando si palesa. E si palesa. 

Il perdono io lo rivolgo a me. 
Per aver creato illusioni in cui mi sono anche persa.
Nella consapevolezza che se non l'avessi fatto, avrei dato di matto. 
E quindi è un perdono che viene dalla gratitudine anche per gli errori. 

Ma è separazione.
Oggi la posso gestire, anche ridendone, perchè lei è fuori di me.
E' altro.
E quel che è dentro è mio.
E quel che le do, anche in termini di affetto, ha valore per me. 
Non per debito non per rabbia o speranza. 

se così non fosse, il genitore fantasmatico starebbe ancora imperversando  

i cassetti chiusi sono la distanza per cui diventa evidente che essere madre non garantisce nulla per il solo fatto di esserlo. 
Non è il ruolo a fare la differenza.
E' la cura.

E' questo il cassetto importante. 

Riconoscere la persona. Anche quando il suo ruolo è stato vitale.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che c’è un aspetto positivo in ogni situazione? :carneval::rotfl:
> Io penso che siamo cubetti convinti di essere iceberg.:mexican:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dici?

Non so...io ho sempre la sensazione che quel che si vede sia molto, molto meno di quel che è. E che quel che si vede dell'altro spesso e volentieri riguardi le proprie profondità piuttosto che quelle dell'altro. 
E lo stesso quando si guarda se stessi...si vede la...crosta. La punta.

Che poi come importanza sul sistema generale siamo cubetti impalpabili, grandezze che rispetto al tutto sono granelli millesimali ..sì. Sono d'accordo.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti..... riferito ai post e ai cubetti in egual misura.....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dici?
> 
> ...


Per molto tempo ho pensato che ci fossero profondità insondabili, il più delle volte non c’è proprio niente. :unhappy:


----------



## patroclo (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


>


Ciao Ipa!!! mi sembrava un'assenza più lunga del solito....ti abbraccio!


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per molto tempo ho pensato che ci fossero profondità insondabili, il più delle volte non c’è proprio niente. :unhappy:


A volte invece basta spostare una tenda.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Si può perdonare chi dimostra comprensione e desiderio di riparazione*.
> E in mia madre non esiste nè la comprensione nè il desiderio di riparazione di un qualcosa che *per lei non esiste e non è mai esistito*.
> 
> 
> ...


Questo io non lo capisco.
In particolare il grassetto.
Chi perdona sei TU. Cosa importa se per lei esiste quello che tu le perdoni?

Il perdono è adesso. Alla persona che hai davanti ADESSO. Non all'illusione per la quale ti sei perdonata.
Perché è qui il punto. Uno può non sentirsela. Ma non negare che ci sia qualcuno da poter eventualmente perdonare.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si difendono sempre i genitori, ma secondo voi, a parte genitori abusanti e quelli che danno fuoco alla casa, ci sono cattivi genitori?
> Perché se non ce ne sono è una buona notizia.


Difficilissimo dirlo

Bisognerebbe anticipatamente assumere parametri condivisi e indiscutibili stabilenti il "far bene" e il "far male" di un genitore

Ricordo che a suo tempo mi colpì molto l'intervista a Ferdinando Carretta, nell'omonimo e appassionante giallo della scomparsa di tutta la famiglia, il famoso camper inghiottito nel nulla, su cui molti a suo tempo fantasticarono di tutto e di più

Ferdinando (che per chi non ricorda o è troppo giovane) sterminò tutta la famiglia (fratello compreso),
Dei genitori disse: " sono stati i MIGLIORI genitori che un figlio potesse auspicare di avere, e per me e per mio fratello hanno sempre fatto tutto il meglio che un genitore possa fare"

Questo mi fece riflettere molto su cosa può significare nello specifico, essere un buon genitore o un cattivo genitore.. 

E un po' ci penso anche ora


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Difficilissimo dirlo
> 
> Bisognerebbe anticipatamente assumere parametri condivisi e indiscutibili stabilenti il "far bene" e il "far male" di un genitore
> 
> ...


Se usi come parametro uno psicopatico sarà difficile ricavare qualche indicazione.


----------



## Bruja (26 Novembre 2018)

*Ipazia*

Non puoi credere quanto capisca la tua situazione, ho avuto una madre che fino alla fine dei suoi giorni ha brigato per crearmi problemi di tutti i tipi... 
Inutile spiegare tutta la storia, quando un genitore è inadeguato o del tutto sbagliato, l'effetto è sempre dirompente nella vita dei figli.
Ho cercato fino alla fine di non farmi coinvolgere nei suoi giri di pensieri, nei vittimismi, nelle lamentele in cui la colpa è sempre degli altri ...
Ho cercato di vivere senza la sua presenza o meglio, considerandola una presente assenza...
Poi la quiete e la comprensione per la sua incapacità di provare empatia e di vedere le cose per come sono e non per come lei se le prefigurava, è venuta col perdono... non per lei, per me stessa, mi sono perdonata di aver seguito comunque la sua visuale cercando di cambiarla, di portarla a capire, fino all'esaurimento delle possibilità, finalmente ho lasciato perdere, non facendo caso a ciò che era solita dire, fare, tramare e diffondere.  
Insomma ero figlia ma ero anche una persona, non un sua emanazione, quindi ho lasciato che i ruoli sfumassero, ho adempiuto ai miei doveri, ma non mi sono più rammaricata di quello che non avevo avuto, nè di quello che non potevo dare. 
Perdonarsi è stata la soluzione, lasciare andare il flusso delle cose non cercando di intervenire inutilmente dove la natura aveva radicato degli imperativi inamovibili.
Non è facile, non lo è mai, ma se si entra nella convinzione che non si può essere salvifichi, a volte neppure per sè stessi, si comprende che bisogna lasciare andare, inutile farsi domande senza risposta. 
Avere per sè stessi quella compassione che è amore profondo e comprensione per l'errore immutabile di cui siamo bersagli incolpevoli, insomma porre la distanza che è sanatoria quando si comprende che il nostro è l'unico cambiamento che possiamo gestire.
Trova la tua pacificazione senza curarti delle impossibilità che incontri, lascia fluire,  a volte la realtà più vera è che ognuno prova amore nel modo in cui sa... o non sa !  
Se non lo hai letto ti consiglio "La ferita dei non amati" ... tratta queste dinamiche in modo davvero profondo.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se usi come parametro uno psicopatico sarà difficile ricavare qualche indicazione.


Come avevo scritto all'inizio stabilire parametri condivisi è arduo

Quindi lungi da me prendere a parametro uno psicopatico anziché un informatico

La mia riflessione era su quello che a suo tempo aveva detto, e cioè che i suoi erano stati genitori (a suo parere) ineccepibili


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> I genitori ce li porta dentro fino alla morte.
> Non solo in termini affettivi. Ma proprio come "marchio". E' ineludibile. E' eredità e patrimonio.
> 
> .


È così..

Il ruolo del genitore (quello di sangue) è uno dei pochi ruoli definitivi

Si fa il genitore anche senza far nulla, stando semplicemente immobili a guardare il soffitto H24/365 GG l'anno


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao Ipa!!! mi sembrava un'assenza più lunga del solito....ti abbraccio!


Ciao!!!!

Eh...uff!! Una bella botta sto giro!!!

Faccio come [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]...non sto mai male, ma quando ci finisco dentro, non è mai sotto i 30 giorni!! :facepalm:

Grazie...e un abbraccio a te!!


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per molto tempo ho pensato che ci fossero profondità insondabili, il più delle volte non c’è proprio niente. :unhappy:


beh...il niente è quanto di più insondabile possa esistere da penetrare.

Quello che credevo io è che oltre al niente ci fosse altro..e invece...se anche c'è (e non lo escludo...è tutto così variabile, basta appena spostare la prospettiva a volte), mi è impenetrabile 

La cosa che ho imparato è non ingarbugliarmi nel voler trovarci quello che io desidero/mi aspetto/credo di trovarci. 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo io non lo capisco.
> In particolare il grassetto.
> Chi perdona sei TU. Cosa importa se per lei esiste quello che tu le perdoni?
> 
> ...


Il per-dono è un dono.

E io decido a chi donare.

Dono a me. Quindi. 
Dono a me il mio liberarmi dagli echi di lei. Dagli echi che io stessa ho creato. 
Dalla rabbia, dalla delusione, dalla paura. Dal dolore. 
E accolgo le mancanze. Per come sono.  

Lei, messa come è messa, non c'entra niente. E' un movimento mio, di me per me a me. 

Io non sono nessuno per rimettere i peccati, gli errori a qualcuno che fra l'altro manco sa di averli commessi.
E tentare, pensare di farlo, sarebbe rimettermi nella posizione di sperdermi nei suo giri, nel suo modo di vedere e fare. 

Per-donare, non è con-donare. (per quanto le due accezioni vengano sovrapposte). 

Come dici, è un atto mio. Per me. 
Riguarda le mie emozioni,  miei ricordi, la mia capacità/incapacità di gestire e accettare. 
Sono quelle da lasciar andare. 

La lei di adesso, e di allora, è una persona che non solo non riconoscerebbe il dono ma che neanche sa.

Nella mia mente è stata una persona con cui parlare, cercare mediazione e comprensione.
Ma non era lei. Ero io. Era una mia creazione, il modo in cui per anni ho aggirato la realtà semplice dei fatti. 
E il guardarmi per davvero. 

Perdonare lei "persona in carne", sarebbe evitarmi per l'ennesima volta. 
E non ne ho la minima intenzione. Mi piaccio 

Non te lo so spiegare meglio.

Ma la pacificazione non è con mia madre "persona". 
Che è assolutamente inconsapevole di ogni cosa. Anche delle assurdità che dice e fa.
Sprecherei le mie energie con questa. Ora, dopo anni di tentativi, lo so.  

La pacificazione è con la madre fantasmatica che è vissuta in me. Quella che rappresentava la mia illusione e il mio desiderio di avere una madre che non tenta di "uccidere". (metaforicamente parlando).
E qui invece le mie energie le dirigo volentieri, è amorevolezza verso la mia vita interiore. 
 @_Bruja_ l'ha sottolineato alla grande nel suo post. E molto meglio di quanto so fare io ora come ora.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non puoi credere quanto capisca la tua situazione, ho avuto una madre che fino alla fine dei suoi giorni ha brigato per crearmi problemi di tutti i tipi...
> Inutile spiegare tutta la storia, quando un genitore è inadeguato o del tutto sbagliato, l'effetto è sempre dirompente nella vita dei figli.
> Ho cercato fino alla fine di non farmi coinvolgere nei suoi giri di pensieri, nei vittimismi, nelle lamentele in cui la colpa è sempre degli altri ...
> Ho cercato di vivere senza la sua presenza o meglio, considerandola una presente assenza...
> ...


Grazie...ti abbraccio anche io.

Hai descritto esattamente. Precisamente. 
In particolare i grassetti. 
Io non riesco ancora a descrivere tanto bene. 
A volte mi incazzo ancora, con me. 
Ormai è chiaro. Prima credevo di essere arrabbiata con lei...adesso so che la rabbia è un qualcosa che riguarda se stessi, non l'altro. 

Sto seguendo quel percorso lì, che hai tanto bene descritto...ho lasciato andare. 
Lo sto ancora facendo. Lascio lei, la salvazione di lei, il mio essere (come mi definiva) malattia e cura...e mi dirigo nella semplice cura di me. Come persona. Prima e fuori da ogni ruolo. 

E' come dici...ognuno ama come sa o non sa.
E non è che così. Semplicemente. 

Leggerò sicuramente il libro...grazie del consiglio.


----------



## Lostris (26 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il per-dono è un dono.
> 
> E io decido a chi donare.
> 
> ...


Guarda che il perdonare è proprio quello che hai descritto, l’altro non c’entra in forma attiva.
Non si stava parlando di cose diverse.


----------



## Rosarose (26 Novembre 2018)

Un abbraccio anche da parte mia a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]!
Il forum senza di te non era più lo stesso! Io ti immaginavo impegnata in un viaggio di crescita spirituale...
Ti auguro una pronta guarigione

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per perdono?
> 
> Io se guardo mia madre vedo una donna che manco sa di aver fatto i danni che ha fatto. Non è semplicemente in grado.
> Perdonerei la madre che io ho desiderato per anni, ma non sarebbe la mia vera madre. Che ancora adesso attua le stesse identiche dinamiche di vessazione e aggressione.
> ...


Per stare meglio bisogna semplicemente prendere atto della motivazione di certi atteggiamenti. E mi sembra che tu ci sia ampiamente riuscita. Quando certi suoi atteggiamenti ti lasceranno indifferente o ti divertiranno quasi ..allora ne sarai fuori definitivamente .
Non c’e nulla di peggio di non ricevere cura da chi dovrebbe per natura dartela . Se questo non accade pensi che se addirittura tua madre non ti ama, allora vali davvero poco:.. e qui puoi scegliere ...o ti setti verso il basso o passi la vita a dimostrare a te stesso e agli altri che non è così. 
La dinamica che si instaura più frequentemente è la seconda....
I bambini feriti soffrono sempre...per tutta la vita ...ma sviluppano una ipersensibilità che è un dono che li distingue dalle altre persone ..sono piu’ riflessivi, introspettivi... un po’ speciali ..anche se si portano appresso la malinconia senza fine tipica del bimbi non amati...
La vita ha il potere di equilibrare le cose ...


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che il perdonare è proprio quello che hai descritto, *l’altro non c’entra* in forma attiva.
> Non si stava parlando di cose diverse.


Per questo ti chiedevo cosa intendessi per perdono 

Io vado oltre la forma attiva o passiva...l'altro è collaterale. Casuale. Indifferente alla fine dei conti. Quella persona o un'altra non fa più molta differenza ad un certo punto, perchè il processo è rivolto all'interno e non all'esterno. 

Rinuncio alla punizione e alla vendetta, per il semplice motivo che sarebbero meccanismi che legano me all'altro.
E l'intento è proprio invece sciogliere un legame, più o meno conscio, con l'altro persona per dirigersi alla cura del legame interiore con i propri demoni e i propri fantasmi. 

Il perdono è in fondo dare la morte all'altro in sè. 

Accettare l'umanità e la banalità del male. 
Quello che non ha spiegazione utile e che esiste in quanto tale. In sè e per sè.

E appropriarsene. 
Prendendo posizione e dominio delle proprie emozioni e del proprio vissuto. 

Ecco perchè dico che non perdono l'altro ma perdono semmai me stessa. 

Ossia dono a me stessa per me stessa da me stessa una liberazione senza attesa. 


Il perdono come remissione della colpa, in uno slancio di umanità, che in fondo è di nuovo uso dell'altro come contenitore della provenienza del proprio dolore e delle proprie ferite, è la grande illusione legata al condizionamento del sacrificio e della bontà. Ed è nutrire il legame fra l'altro. 

Io non rimetto colpe. E non condono. Non è mio compito. 

E' questa concezione del perdono che coinvolge l'altro che non mi trova in accordo. 

Come giustamente dici tu, l'altro non c'entra niente. 

E nel suo specchio ci si guarderà senza il mio sguardo. Nè benevolo nè malevolo.
Il mio sguardo è per chi io ritengo degno di averne cura.

E questo è poi il perchè dicevo che un perdono non richiesto, e più che altro non guadagnato nelle azioni, è un autoinganno. 

Credo che oggi come oggi, fra i condizionamenti cattolici ancora imperanti a riguardo, e le teorie sulle riviste psicologiche un tanto al kg, si tolga e si distolga l'attenzione, ancora una volta, dall'affrontare i propri demoni spostandoli sull'altro e cercando nel perdono la soluzione ad un dialogo e ad una dialettica interiore che non ha risposte se non in se e con sè. 

Questo sottolineavo


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per questo ti chiedevo cosa intendessi per perdono
> 
> Io vado oltre la forma attiva o passiva...l'altro è collaterale. Casuale. Indifferente alla fine dei conti. Quella persona o un'altra non fa più molta differenza ad un certo punto, perchè il processo è rivolto all'interno e non all'esterno.
> 
> ...


forse non comprendo io; ma secondo lo stesso ragionamento  che fai il perdono non ha né merito , né guadagno.
sono anche io una dei non amati (mia madre per depressione, mio padre per non essere stato educato ad amare) e ho semplicemente trovato serenità nel rinunciare al giudizio , trovando che l'unico assoluto che li riguarda è che senza di loro non sarei al mondo.per quanto mi riguarda ho cercato di fare del mio meglio consapevole sempre di più di quanto sia difficile.
molto amore, poco amore, troppa cura,poca cura, controllo, non controllo....
alla fine sono stata fortunata ed oggi ho questa donna che stimo a prescindere come persona e che (chettelodicoafare) amo immensamente.
potevo essere uno schifo di madre e mi è andata bene ...perché si riesca a cambiare la strada in un modo o nell'altro ancora non l'ho capito bene


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2018)

ho letto che non sei stata bene, spero vada meglio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non comprendo io; ma secondo lo stesso ragionamento  che fai il perdono non ha né merito , né guadagno.
> sono anche io una dei non amati (mia madre per depressione, mio padre per non essere stato educato ad amare) e ho semplicemente trovato serenità nel rinunciare al giudizio , trovando che l'unico assoluto che li riguarda è che senza di loro non sarei al mondo.per quanto mi riguarda ho cercato di fare del mio meglio consapevole sempre di più di quanto sia difficile.
> molto amore, poco amore, troppa cura,poca cura, controllo, non controllo....
> alla fine sono stata fortunata ed oggi ho questa donna che stimo a prescindere come persona e che (chettelodicoafare) amo immensamente.
> potevo essere uno schifo di madre e mi è andata bene ...perché si riesca a cambiare la strada in un modo o nell'altro ancora non l'ho capito bene


Così come ogni famiglia infelice lo è a modo suo, anche il non amore è sempre diverso.
Ho visto genitori chiamare bastardo e puttana i figli, ma essere presenti praticamente ed emotivamente, ho visto altri chiamarli con nomignoli dolcissimi, ma essere trascuranti emotivamente e sempre esigenti e giudicanti, altri ancora poco istruiti e consapevoli, ma in grado di dare sicurezza di riferimenti e calore.
Ma soprattutto ci sono figli che non perdoneranno mai (in tutti i sensi) di non aver avuto la festa di compleanno l’anno in cui è morta la nonna e figli grati a genitori freddi e disturbati.
Voglio dire che la ferita dei non amati è più o meno profonda e guarisce o no in base al proprio “sistema immunitario” (e qui [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION] sarà contento) ma soprattutto, come sostiene Melanie Klein, anche grazie al sostegno e alla accoglienza che altre figure adulte hanno dato o no.


----------



## francisca (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Affidarli al padre o ai nonni non è trascuratezza.
> Allora per andare in pizzeria con le amiche va bene e con l’amante invece diventa trascuratezza?
> Pongo domande. Non ho risposte. Ho forse reazioni di repulsione, ma non so se giuste.


La trascuratezza è pensare all'amante quando sei coi figli. Non la definirei cattiveria, ne tanto meno abuso.
Non so, un padre che lavora quando non dorme trascorre tutti i fine settimana con l'amante potrebbe essere definito un cattivo padre, sebbene non abusante?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

francisca ha detto:


> La trascuratezza è pensare all'amante quando sei coi figli. Non la definirei cattiveria, ne tanto meno abuso.
> Non so, un padre che lavora quando non dorme trascorre tutti i fine settimana con l'amante potrebbe essere definito un cattivo padre, sebbene non abusante?


Se i figli non sono alla fine della adolescenza o adulti con una propria vita sociale direi di sì.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2018)

sì ma anche se li passa tutto quel tempo (chiaro che non si parla del normale e legittimo passatempo)a giocare a boccette ,a quel punto.
se non avverte ,non tanto il dovere ,quanto il piacere di stare con il figlio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma anche se li passa tutto quel tempo (chiaro che non si parla del normale e legittimo passatempo)a giocare a boccette ,a quel punto.
> se non avverte ,non tanto il dovere ,quanto il piacere di stare con il figlio


Certo!
Il problema è che l’amante lo interpreta come passione per lei.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per stare meglio bisogna semplicemente prendere atto della motivazione di certi atteggiamenti. E mi sembra che tu ci sia ampiamente riuscita. Quando certi suoi atteggiamenti ti lasceranno indifferente o ti divertiranno quasi ..allora ne sarai fuori definitivamente .
> Non c’e nulla di peggio di non ricevere cura da chi dovrebbe per natura dartela . Se questo non accade pensi che se addirittura tua madre non ti ama, allora vali davvero poco:.. e qui puoi scegliere ...o ti setti verso il basso o passi la vita a dimostrare a te stesso e agli altri che non è così.
> La dinamica che si instaura più frequentemente è la seconda....
> I bambini feriti soffrono sempre...per tutta la vita ...ma sviluppano una ipersensibilità che è un dono che li distingue dalle altre persone ..sono piu’ riflessivi, introspettivi... un po’ speciali ..anche se si portano appresso la *malinconia senza fine* tipica del bimbi non amati...
> *La vita ha il potere di equilibrare le cose* ...


Le reazioni sono tante quante le persone che le attuano. 
Io penso che il gioco, se così lo si può chiamare, è uscire dalla re-azione, per entrare nell'azione. 

La mia risposta è stata per esempio quella di decidere di non aver bisogno di niente e nessuno e puntare tutto sulla mia autonomia e indipendenza. 

Quindi ho "semplicemente" deciso che se quella roba che avevo respirato in casa era famiglia, beh. 
Fanculo la famiglia.
Meglio sola. 

E' diventata una questione di onore, negli anni. Bastare a me stessa e non chiedere niente a nessuno.
E pagare in caso di necessità. 
Nessun debito.

Questo per esser sintetica. 

Quella malinconia, negli anni è dolce. Nella mia esperienza.
Dentro è un posto caldo e accogliente, in cui stanno le parti preziose. 
A me piace la mia malinconia. 

La vita è vero...a modo suo, mette fluidità. 

Aggiungo solo una cosa...quando pensi che tua madre non ti ama, sei già con un passo fuori dalla dinamica. 
Quando ci sei dentro, quello di tua madre è amore. 

Ed è esattamente qui la disfunzione. 

Ed è il nodo che chi attraversa situazioni disfunzionali deve sciogliere.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto che non sei stata bene, spero vada meglio


Miglioro leenta. Ne avrò ancora per almeno due mesi. 

Spero non oltre...se no...buh...sto giro ho idea che la vita si sia rotta il cazzo dei miei tentennamenti e mi abbia messa in condizione di affrontare i miei mostri neri...pazienza, tolleranza verso me stessa e chiedere per bisogno e non solo per scelta.  (questa è la peggiore!! :unhappy


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Miglioro leenta. Ne avrò ancora per almeno due mesi.
> 
> Spero non oltre...se no...buh...sto giro ho idea che la vita si sia rotta il cazzo dei miei tentennamenti e mi abbia messa in condizione di affrontare i miei mostri neri...pazienza, tolleranza verso me stessa e chiedere per bisogno e non solo per scelta.  (questa è la peggiore!! :unhappy


Non si vorrebbe, ma succede.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non comprendo io; ma secondo lo stesso ragionamento che fai il perdono non ha né merito , né guadagno.
> sono anche io una dei non amati (mia madre per depressione, mio padre per non essere stato educato ad amare) e ho semplicemente trovato serenità nel rinunciare al giudizio , trovando che l'unico assoluto che li riguarda è che senza di loro non sarei al mondo.per quanto mi riguarda ho cercato di fare del mio meglio consapevole sempre di più di quanto sia difficile.
> molto amore, poco amore, troppa cura,poca cura, controllo, non controllo....
> alla fine sono stata fortunata ed oggi ho questa donna che stimo a prescindere come persona e che (chettelodicoafare) amo immensamente.
> potevo essere uno schifo di madre e mi è andata bene ...perché si riesca a cambiare la strada in un modo o nell'altro ancora non l'ho capito bene



Non capisco bene io...cosa vuol dire che il perdono non ha nè merito nè guadagno? 

Come dice la parola, è un dono. Come ogni dono, autentico, non cerca nè merito nè guadagno. 
Il piacere è intrinseco. 

No?

Anche io non uso il giudizio di valore. 
Ma giudico eccome. Dove "giudico" significa "valuto". 

Semplicemente non mi interessa dare una valutazione morale. 

In fondo una madre come la mia, 50 anni, sarebbe stata considerata non solo una madre adeguata. Ma un ottima madre. 
La morale è troppo volatile per essere parametro.

Il giudizio di valutazione invece prende i parametri del contesto (spazio e tempo) e colloca chi ci si muove dentro in una scala.
Oggi mia madre è una madre inadeguata. 

Che poi io possa esser grata, e non solo per avermi messo al mondo, è tutto un altro livello e riguarda il legame che ho con loro, nel bene e nel male. 
Ma questo è un livello emotivo. 

Quanto al perchè alcune catene generazionali si sciolgono e altre no...a volte penso alla catena che lega mia madre alla sua (e mia madre rispetto alla sua di madre, è un essere dolce e amorevole). Lei non l'ha spezzata. 
Ma i suoi movimenti, le sue sofferenze, credo compartecipino a render possibile a me rompere la nostra. 
Noi vediamo sempre troppo poco a breve termine, nel passato e anche rivolti all'anticipazione del futuro, in un quadro più ampio...io penso che i cambiamenti avvengano quando è il loro tempo. E quel tempo riguarda le generazioni. non i singoli individui. 

il mio psyco mi ha ripetuto spesso che i perchè sono proprio poco importanti, se rapportati ai cosa e ai come 
mi diceva che quando mi mettevo a inseguirlo era puro esercizio di retorica...credo avesse ragione.

Che poi la retorica non abbia una sua bellezza e un suo piacere intrinseco, è un altro discorso (a me piace la retorica)


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si vorrebbe, ma succede.


G. mi ha ripetuto spesso che il maestro arriva quando l'allievo è pronto 
Credo sia andata suppergiù così 

Comunque pensavo al discorso generale, genitori e figli.

Io mi sto formando l'idea che un genitore inadeguato è un genitore che non si cura di e stesso come persona. 
E si inventa mille scuse per sfuggirsi.

Non vedo poi molta differenza fra una scusa e l'altra.
Che sia l'amante, le bocce, il lavoro, il volontariato...quando la cura diventa un impegno da cui prender pausa (pausa che cerca oblio)...ecco, non è il con che cosa che si cerca l'oblio ad essere un indicatore. Ma il cercare l'oblio. 

Anche quando l'oblio è il figlio stesso eh...che viene usato come prolungamento di sè, della propria realizzazione e non riconosciuto come essere libero a cui si è DECISO di DONARE opportunità. 

[FONT=&quot]I vostri figli non sono figli vostri...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]sono i figli e le figlie della forza stessa della Vita.
Nascono per mezzo di voi, ma non da voi.
Dimorano con voi, tuttavia non vi appartengono.
Potete dar loro il vostro amore, ma non le vostre idee.
Potete dare una casa al loro corpo, ma non alla loro anima, perché la loro anima abita la casa dell'avvenire che voi non potete visitare nemmeno nei vostri sogni.
Potete sforzarvi di tenere il loro passo, ma non pretendere di renderli simili a voi, perché la vita non torna indietro, né può fermarsi a ieri.
Voi siete l'arco dal quale, come frecce vive, i vostri figli sono lanciati in avanti.
L'Arciere mira al bersaglio sul sentiero dell'infinito e vi tiene tesi con tutto il suo vigore affinché le sue frecce possano andare veloci e lontane.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lasciatevi tendere con gioia nelle mani dell'Arciere, poiché egli ama in egual misura e le frecce che volano e l'arco che rimane saldo.

[/FONT](K. Gibran)

Secondo me questo descrive la tensione di un genitore adeguato. 
Tensione...e cura del proprio baricentro nella gestione dei propri pieni e propri vuoti.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Un abbraccio anche da parte mia a @_ipazia_!
> Il forum senza di te non era più lo stesso! Io ti immaginavo impegnata in *un viaggio di crescita spirituale*...
> Ti auguro una pronta guarigione
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Lo è  (anche se non esattamente come me l'aspettavo :carneval

E grazie mille!!

Ricambio l'abbraccio


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così come ogni famiglia infelice lo è a modo suo, anche il non amore è sempre diverso.
> Ho visto genitori chiamare bastardo e puttana i figli, ma essere presenti praticamente ed emotivamente, ho visto altri chiamarli con nomignoli dolcissimi, ma essere trascuranti emotivamente e sempre esigenti e giudicanti, altri ancora poco istruiti e consapevoli, ma in grado di dare sicurezza di riferimenti e calore.
> Ma soprattutto ci sono figli che non perdoneranno mai (in tutti i sensi) di non aver avuto la festa di compleanno l’anno in cui è morta la nonna e figli grati a genitori freddi e disturbati.
> Voglio dire che la ferita dei non amati è più o meno profonda e guarisce o no in base al proprio “sistema immunitario” (e qui @_stany_ sarà contento) ma soprattutto, come sostiene Melanie Klein, anche grazie al sostegno e alla accoglienza che altre figure adulte hanno dato o no.


Si, si, si. Ho sempre sostenuto di aver avuto più di due genitori, tutti i padri e le madri che mi hanno accompagnato alla vita adulta e guai se non ci fossero stati anche loro e questo ricordo mi commuove quasi alla lacrime...


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le reazioni sono tante quante le persone che le attuano.
> Io penso che il gioco, se così lo si può chiamare, è uscire dalla re-azione, per entrare nell'azione.
> 
> La mia risposta è stata per esempio quella di decidere di non aver bisogno di niente e nessuno e puntare tutto sulla mia autonomia e indipendenza.
> ...


La tua non è una forma di difesa?
Se il tuo mondo diventi te stesso ...devi solo cercare di non farti del male...e fino a che sei convinto di riuscirci va tutto bene .
Ma non siamo nati per bastare a noi stessi ...
Basta una piccola crepa nella corazza ....e sono guai .


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così come ogni famiglia infelice lo è a modo suo, anche il non amore è sempre diverso.
> Ho visto genitori chiamare bastardo e puttana i figli, ma essere presenti praticamente ed emotivamente, ho visto altri chiamarli con nomignoli dolcissimi, ma essere trascuranti emotivamente e sempre esigenti e giudicanti, altri ancora poco istruiti e consapevoli, ma in grado di dare sicurezza di riferimenti e calore.
> Ma soprattutto ci sono figli che non perdoneranno mai (in tutti i sensi) di non aver avuto la festa di compleanno l’anno in cui è morta la nonna e figli grati a genitori freddi e disturbati.
> Voglio dire che la ferita dei non amati è più o meno profonda e guarisce o no in base al proprio “sistema immunitario” (e qui [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION] sarà contento) ma soprattutto, come sostiene Melanie Klein, anche grazie al sostegno e alla accoglienza che altre figure adulte hanno dato o no.


Le ferite dei bambini non amati non guariscono .
La presenza di altre figure di sostegno può interrompere la catena ed evitare di riprodurre lo stesso  disastro...Quindi hanno grande valore.
Ma la ferita rimane lì , anche se ti vesti di mille corazze ...
Ne sono convinta. E gli adulti-bambini feriti li riconosci tutti ...al primo sguardo .


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Le ferite dei bambini non amati non guariscono .
> La presenza di altre figure di sostegno può interrompere la catena ed evitare di riprodurre lo stesso  disastro...Quindi hanno grande valore.
> Ma la ferita rimane lì , anche se ti vesti di mille corazze ...
> Ne sono convinta. E gli adulti-bambini feriti li riconosci tutti ...al primo sguardo .


Secondo Melanie Klein possono salvare. Guarire è un’altra cosa e c’è chi non guarisce da un graffio.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La tua non è una forma di difesa?
> Se il tuo mondo diventi te stesso ...devi solo cercare di non farti del male...e fino a che sei convinto di riuscirci va tutto bene .
> Ma non siamo nati per bastare a noi stessi ...
> Basta una piccola crepa nella corazza ....e sono guai .


ciao, certo che è una forma di difesa. 

Le difese sono costitutive. Fisiologiche.
Non sono un problema in sè. 
Diventano un problema quando si cristallizza il meccanismo. 

E' la cristallizzazione, fissazione, del meccanismo ad essere disfunzionale, non il meccanismo in sè. 

Io di difese ne ho usate molte. Moltissime. 
Ne ho parlato per mesi con lo psyco. 

Sono state funzionale nel momento della loro attivazione. 
La scissione mi ha permesso di allontanarmi dal contesto in cui ero, investire su di me, incontrare persone e mondi. 
Ha preso la parte di me ferita e l'ha messa al riparo. E questo mi ha permesso di sviluppare altre strategie di espressione che mi han fatta entrare in relazione col mondo. 

Incontrare quei padri e quelle madri di cui parla spesso @_spleen_. Se non avessi incontrato quelle persone...boh. 
Con loro ho sperimentato amorevolezza, fiducia, stima. Abbracci anche.

E questo ha permesso varchi nella corazza. Piccoli. Controllati. Ma pur sempre varchi che han lasciato entrare aria. 

Dove sta il problema?
Nel fatto che la scissione è divenuta per un certo periodo di tempo habitus. 
Che la parte ferita è rimasta chiusa come se non esistesse. Per certi versi mi sono dimenticata di quella me.

Cristallizzazione del meccanismo.

Ma quella me non si è dimenticata di me 
E ogni tanto si faceva sentire. 

Col tradimento che ho attuato spesso. Per esempio. 
O con una forma di bontà verso alcuni generi di persone che ha rasentato anche la stupidità per certi versi. 
Ma che ha tenuto in movimento la mia vita interiore. 

Io esemplifico con la scissione. 
Ma certe forme di amore, hanno la stessa funzione della difesa cristallizzata.
Il perdono stesso può divenire una forma di difesa da sè. Un tenersi lontani (da sè) attraverso l'altro. 

La corazza se c'è, è funzionale a quel sistema. 
E ci sono certi sistemi che senza la corazza semplicemente non stanno in piedi. Come fosse un esoscheletro. 

Dove si punta lo sguardo?
Sulla teoria o sulla pratica nella valutazione di tutto questo?

A volte, spesso, la differenza la fa il sapere di indossare la corazza e accettare che appartiene al proprio vissuto.
E che questo permette una buona qualità di vita. 

Sai quale è la differenza fra me e mia madre?
Che lei agisce senza consapevolezza, sull'onda di spinte che la governano e la conducono nella paura. Con quel che ne consegue. Compresa l'incapacità di prendersi cura di sè. 

Io so della mia corazza. La conosco. L'ho accarezzata. 
E me la sono pure strappata via. Doloroso. Come togliersi via la pelle, quella era la sensazione. Ho guardato quel che c'era sotto. Quel che c'è. Sono stata senza pelle, sotto controllo...ricordo il mio psyco che mi chiedeva di tener ascolto del mio dolore, e valutare i farmaci nel caso. Alla fine della terapia mi ha detto che era stato molto preoccupato. E che era stato pronto a indirizzarmi ad un altro tipo di percorso. Ho resistito...e le mie difese, minchia se mi sono state utili per prender pausa in quel periodo. Per rallentarmi e calmarmi quando mi sembrava di non avere non solo la corazza ma neanche più la pelle. Come una ustionata. 
E mi ricordo lo specchio, fisico, davanti a cui mi ha mandato lo psyco in quel periodo...ho dormito una cosa come 20 ore filate (altra mia difesa, il sonno) dopo essermi vista. 
Ecco...io ho respirato mia madre, riconosco le sue eredità in me. Riconosco i meccanismi che sono anche i suoi.

E la differenza è semplicemente questa. So. Vedo. E guardo. Con intenzionalità. 
E la corazza, adesso, la indosso quando lo decido.
Tentenno ancora eh. Ma adesso la posso mettere e togliere. 
Senza strapparmi la pelle, ma anzi, accomodandomici dentro facendo combaciare dove le cicatrici hanno indurito....

Le ferite passano. Se le si lascia all'aria. Questa è la variabile. 
Lasciarle all'aria senza precorrere i tempi con la razionalizzazione o gli accomodamenti.
Restano le cicatrici. Di cui aver cura e che ogni tanto tirano. Fisiologico anche questo. 
E funzionale. Significa non aver perso il filo del proprio vissuto. 

Quanto al mondo...l'hai imparato pure tu. 
Il tuo mondo sei tu. 
Poi, puoi decidere a chi concedere l'accesso. 

Sono d'accordo sul non bastare a se stessi.
Che è la differenza fra isolamento e solitudine. 

L'isolamento è credere che fuori non ci sia nulla di interessante. 
La solitudine è la buona compagnia con se stessi, una stanza come piace con un qualcosa di buono da gustare in pace e serenità. E le chiavi in mano. Lo spazio in cui coltivare e nutrire la propria creatività e la propria capacità di immaginare e costruire nuovi percorsi nel mondo. 
Lo spazio che permette di incontrare l'altro senza doverlo etichettare, catalogare, collocare. (cosa rischiosa...etichettare l'altro è un modo per mantenere intatta l'immagine e le credenze di sè. Cristallizzandosi. Per poi sbattere il naso e scoprire che l'altro è uno sconosciuto...con sfaccettature che non erano viste nell'etichettatura). 

Nella mia esperienza, le crepe nella corazza...sono state salvifiche (spesso i guai lo sono. Portano crisi. E le crisi servono. O almeno, servono se le si usa come motore di cambiamento e non come arroccamenti).


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Le ferite dei bambini non amati non guariscono .
> La presenza di altre figure di sostegno può interrompere la catena ed evitare di riprodurre lo stesso  disastro...Quindi hanno grande valore.
> Ma la ferita rimane lì , anche se ti vesti di mille corazze ...
> Ne sono convinta. E gli adulti-bambini feriti li riconosci tutti ...al primo sguardo .





Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo Melanie Klein possono salvare. Guarire è un’altra cosa e c’è chi non guarisce da un graffio.


Possono guarire. 

Ma non scomparire. Restano le cicatrici. 

E lì comincia il gioco della vergogna...far finta di non averne, rifurgiacisi dentro oppure portarle con fierezza sapendo che segnano.

La funzione dei tatuaggi nei riti tribali...lasciare segni sul corpo a ribadire il passaggio da una età all'altra. 

Io concordo abbastanza con la Klein.  
Anche se il concetto di salvazione l'ho rivisto parecchio. 

I non amati esistono da sempre.
Non sono una novità. Evolutivamente parlando a questa categoria appartengono anche i visionari che han ribaltato regole ritenute assiomi. E questo proprio grazie alle ferite e alle cicatrici che permettevano visioni alternative. 

Quello che a mio parere adesso segnala una crisi, è il tessuto comunitario sfilacciato e la funzione dell'individuo nel tessuto stesso.
Il senso di appartenenza ad una famiglia ben più ampia di quella monadica degli ultimi anni. 

Che le catene non funzionano gran che bene...ma i legami sono ancora fondamentali.

E tutto questo inno all'amore fusionale e romantico degli ultimi anni, con una idea di famiglia scollegata dal tessuto a cui appartiene, con quel che ne consegue per i bambini che divengon piccol buddha dorati in cui gli adulti collocano le loro aspettative i loro progetti, aggredendo chiunque osi toccare o discutere...beh. I risultati sono piuttosto evidenti.
Anche in quello che @_Arcistufo_ chiama strutturazione del trauma. 

Siamo costruiti per subire traumi. E per guarirne. 
Pare che se ne stia perdendo gradualmente l'abilità.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

À





ipazia ha detto:


> Possono guarire.
> 
> Ma non scomparire. Restano le cicatrici.
> 
> ...


I legami sani sono fondamentali.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> À
> I legami sani sono fondamentali.


Sì, sono fondamentali. 

Si trasformano in catene, per l'appunto, quando divengono disfunzionali.
Ed è questo uno dei motivi per cui sciogliere legami disfunzionali è tanto difficile. Perchè sono catene. E solo chi le porta le può spezzare. 

Ma se si scambia la catena per legame...ed è quel che io spesso vedo succedere in nome di questo amore che mi sa di tante cose...gran poco di amorevolezza e compassione, di sè intendo. 

I bambini questa roba la subiscono....e la imparano. 
E non sto parlando di situazioni estreme. 
Parlo di quei bambini, tanti, che hanno strutturato una sfiducia di fondo nell'adulto. Li vedi a scuola, e li vedi per strada. 
Che diventano adolescenti incapaci di trasgredire. 

E questo è un altro grosso problema.
Non hanno regole da discutere e trasgredire. Come sospesi. 
E con chi si incazzano? 

Interessanti sono gli studi sul cutting


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, sono fondamentali.
> 
> Si trasformano in catene, per l'appunto, quando divengono disfunzionali.
> Ed è questo uno dei motivi per cui sciogliere legami disfunzionali è tanto difficile. Perchè sono catene. E solo chi le porta le può spezzare.
> ...


La trasgressione poi diventa trovare regole devianti.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La trasgressione poi diventa trovare regole devianti.


Non necessariamente. 

E' un meccanismo evolutivo. che caratterizza la necessità, evolutiva, di ridiscutere le vecchie regole per fondarne di nuove, evolutive per l'appunto (e qui entra in gioco la questione dell'appartenenza al tessuto comunitario e non soltanto alla famiglia monadica).

Come nei meccanismi di difesa, diventa disfunzionale quando si cristallizza e diviene l'unico modo di espressione. 

Ma se in casa si mangia uovo sodo e non piace. Smettere di mangiarlo per cercare altro che piace è una trasgressione funzionale.

Ingoiare uova sode nonostante facciano schifo fa male tanto quanto smettere di mangiarne per il principio di non mangiarne. 

La devianza nasce quando la trasgressione diviene un principio. 
E ha poi un suo percorso. 
Che si separa dalla trasgressione. 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non necessariamente.
> 
> E' un meccanismo evolutivo. che caratterizza la necessità, evolutiva, di ridiscutere le vecchie regole per fondarne di nuove, evolutive per l'appunto (e qui entra in gioco la questione dell'appartenenza al tessuto comunitario e non soltanto alla famiglia monadica).
> 
> ...


No.
Comunque io ho visto ragazzi senza regole diventare delinquenti e altri prendere la carriera militare.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Comunque io ho visto ragazzi senza regole diventare delinquenti e altri prendere la carriera militare.


:rotfl:

ok, poi riprovo. 

Esatto...il punto è che la trasgressione ha regole. Molto rigide fra l'altro. 
Ed è uno dei motivi per cui quelle regole qualcuno le colloca in un ambiente deviante e qualcun altro in un ambiente molto normato.

Sono simpaticissimi i tossici che smettono di frasi. Sono rigidi...ma rigidissimi proprio. 

Un po' come gli ex fumatori che rompono i coglioni ai fumatori come un non fumatore non saprebbe fare (salvo invasato da un delirio salvifico )


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ok, poi riprovo.
> 
> ...


Però nei casi di drogati (sostanza a piacere) dipende dalla consapevolezza della forza delle sostanze di creare dipendenza. Mi sembra razionale. Io, che non uso sostanze, sono portata a pensare che sia facile smettere di fumare o bere, poi smetto di bere caffè e capisco.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2018)

La trasgressione piace tanto perché è tanto mediatica. Come fossimo gli ultimi ribelli possibili in un mondo senza eroi. Mentre per come la vedo io la trasgressione e qualcosa di assolutamente interiore. È come la politica. Puoi buttarti a ululare sui social, oppure mettere una firma per spostare dei fondi tra un progetto e un altro. Scelte che non si vedono ma che spostano i mondi. Oppure entrare in un supermercato snobbare i prodotti di una certa marca. O ancora, molto banalmente accettare e (come dice sempre  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]), aver cura dei propri lati oscuri. Che non fa lo stesso rumore del conformista che deve sbattere in faccia a tutti che lui è tanto più eroico quanto si conforma a standard dati dall'esterno, ma sicuramente a livello interiore sposta molto, e crea persone più presenti a loro stesse.
Il motivo per cui i conformisti normalmente hanno un rapporto del cazzo con il tema sesso, al punto da aver bisogno di mediatori culturali per capire qualcosa di assolutamente istintivo, sta proprio nel fatto che il sesso ha un potenziale dirompente pazzesco sugli schemi che per Il conformista sono rassicuranti.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Comunque io ho visto ragazzi senza regole diventare delinquenti e altri prendere la carriera militare.


Riprovo. 

In adolescenza si svolgono diversi compiti evolutivi. 

La finalità dello svolgimento di quei compiti è fondamentalmente una: individuarsi. 
Separarsi dal nucleo familiare per prepararsi ad affrontare il mondo in autonomia. 

In termini tribali la cosa era relativamente semplice: il bambino (non l'adolescente, che non esiste in tutte le culture e non è sempre esistito storicamente) affronta prove che, se superate, gli garantiscono l'accesso al mondo adulto come adulto. 
Si lancia su dei tronchi  giù per un dirupo, se sopravvive è adulto.
Uccide il suo primo leone, se sopravvive è adulto. 
Il menarca, la bambina è pronta per l'adultità.

Questi bambini dimostrano di poter essere parte integrante di una società attraverso il superamento di prove rischiose che li collocano in società. Dimostrano di poter esser utili e funzionali alla società. 

Nella nostra società è più complesso. Innanzitutto esiste l'adolescenza. 
Età di mezzo in cui il bambino non è più riconosciuto come tale ma l'adulto non è ancora riconosciuto. 

Che fanno questi qui?
Imitano comportamenti adulti che sono considerati "normali", si differenziano, affermano se stessi, esplorano e discutono le regole. 

Discutere le regole è anche trasgredirle. 
Ossia prendere una regola e dire "ma sai che c'è, io non sono d'accordo!". 
Ossia testare la validità di una regola, il suo valore saggiandone anche le conseguenze. 

(uno dei motivi per cui dire ad un ragazzino che fumare gli spinelli non si fa perchè fa stare male è una stronzata, riguarda esattamente questo. Quello fuma. E nella sua esperienza non solo non fa male, ma è piacevole, aggregante e divertente. Per quale motivo dovrebbe credere di più ad un qualcuno che non da motivi quando la sua esperienza gli sta dicendo il contrario? In un periodo di vita in cui lui deve fare esperienze che lo differenziano fra l'altro. Come il padre mafioso che dice al figlio che non si fa di fare il poliziotto perchè fa male. )

Questo tipo di comportamenti, trasgressivi, possono essere più o meno a rischio. Dal tagliarsi i capelli all'avere comportamenti sessuali a rischio all'uso di sostanze - alcol incluso-)
Ci sono interessanti studi riguardo i comportamenti a rischio, e sono inerenti per l'appunto alla prevenzione dei comportamenti a rischio. 

A seconda di tutta una serie di variabili, la trasgressione può assumere diverse espressioni. 
Da una famiglia mafiosa può uscirne un poliziotto. Non è trasgressione questa?
Come da una famiglia di super cattolica può uscire un maschio o una femmina con comportamenti sessuali molto disinibiti. 

La funzione?
Rivedere le regole (che se non fossero ritenute tali, non verrebbero neppure discusse....ed è quanto accade a molti adolescenti oggi. Le regole non sono importanti per gli adulti che li circondano, cosa discutono a questo punto? Attraverso quale sistema affermano la loro differenza e il loro essere individui autonomi?)

C'è questa confusione fra devianza e trasgressione che le sovrappone. 

Ma sono due livelli completamente diversi. E due tempi diversi.

La trasgressione è un processo di discussione delle regole. 

La devianza è il disconoscimento dell'appartenenza ad un sistema di regole e la fondazione di un sistema alternativo e l'adesione a quel sistema in risposta la sistema originario. 

Il figlio di mafiosi che diviene poliziotto è un deviante. Per dire. 

Gli adulti avrebbero altrettanti compiti in risposta, e in circolarità relazionale: se io (adolescente) discuto la regola e di là mi trovo davanti un muro (autoritarismo) oppure mi trovo davanti il nulla (permissivismo) non ho la possibilità di confrontarmi e ragionare e sviluppare senso critico. 

La trasgressione è fondamentalmente un gioco di regole. Ecco perchè ha a sua volta un sistema di regole molto rigido. 

E ci mancherebbe altro. Da quelle esperienze ne discende un nuovo sè, che si è separato dalla famiglia e dai modelli originari per fondarne di nuovi. Più o meno simili ma comunque personalizzati. 

Pensa che bellezza in un sistema in cui la rete sociale è praticamente scomparsa, in cui la fluidità dei modelli permette infinite scelte ed orientamenti.

Con questo non inneggio al ritorno del sistema rigidamente impostato.
Semplicemente sottolineo che compito degli adulti è fornire punti di orientamento in un sistema ampio, molto più ampio di come lo era 100 anni fa.  
E questo richiede agli adulti di essere collocati e saper suggerire, spiegare, orientare. 

questa è una tabellina simpatica
http://www.giocaresponsabile.it/files/cms/TABELLA SITUAZIONI A RISCHIO.pdf


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La trasgressione piace tanto perché è tanto mediatica. *Come fossimo gli ultimi ribelli possibili in un mondo senza eroi. *Mentre per come la vedo io la trasgressione e qualcosa di assolutamente interiore. È come la politica. Puoi buttarti a ululare sui social, oppure mettere una firma per spostare dei fondi tra un progetto e un altro. Scelte che non si vedono ma che spostano i mondi. Oppure entrare in un supermercato snobbare i prodotti di una certa marca. O ancora, molto banalmente accettare e (come dice sempre  @_ipazia_), aver cura dei propri lati oscuri. Che non fa lo stesso rumore del conformista che deve sbattere in faccia a tutti che lui è tanto più eroico quanto si conforma a standard dati dall'esterno, ma sicuramente a livello interiore sposta molto, e crea persone più presenti a loro stesse.
> Il motivo per cui i conformisti normalmente hanno un rapporto del cazzo con il tema sesso, al punto da aver bisogno di mediatori culturali per capire qualcosa di assolutamente istintivo, sta proprio nel fatto che il sesso ha un potenziale dirompente pazzesco sugli schemi che per Il conformista sono rassicuranti.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per un adolescente il grassetto è importante. E' lui l'eroe.
Colui che crea il mondo migliore. 
E che vince i mostri sotto il letto. 

Ed è importantissimo. Le rivoluzioni si fanno a 20 anni. 
A 40, 50 si desidera dormire sonni tranquilli e i mostri sotto il letto dovrebbero essere addomesticati e far la guardia ai sogni. 

Sul resto sono pienamente d'accordo. E mi piace pure come l'hai scritto!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per un adolescente il grassetto è importante. E' lui l'eroe.
> Colui che crea il mondo migliore.
> E che vince i mostri sotto il letto.
> 
> ...


Io a vent'anni Stavo molto più buono di adesso. Adesso ho il potere per fare quello che ha vent'anni erano solo sogni. E poi non sono d'accordo. Le rivoluzioni si fanno a 40 e 50. Quello che si fa a vent'anni e prendere il ruolo della carne da cannone.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io a vent'anni Stavo molto più buono di adesso. Adesso ho il potere per fare quello che ha vent'anni erano solo sogni. E poi non sono d'accordo. Le rivoluzioni si fanno a 40 e 50. Quello che si fa a vent'anni e prendere il ruolo della carne da cannone.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2018)

Mi piace molto http://www.giocaresponsabile.it/files/cms/TABELLA SITUAZIONI A RISCHIO.pdf


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2018)

Concordo con Arcistufo, da giovane avevo un potere vociante o di facciata, oggi, piccolissimo che sia, è fattivo, faccio un esempio, so di una casa di prosciutti che sostiene di usare suini italiani di allevamenti itaiani etc... Falso , compra tutto in Ungheria, arriva qui  tutto a pezzi semilavorati e poi in Italia avviene il confezionamento al dettaglio... una legge UE permette che il confezionamento possa sostenere che è prodotto italiano.
Mai più comprato quella marca, e ultimamente sta facendo grandi sconti ma spesso resta invenduta. La proprietaria è saccente e strafottente ma a qualche intervista ha accusato il colpo minacciando querele mai arrivate... E' qualitativamente il prosciutto cotto e crudo peggiore sul mercato...
So di che parlo, ho un delle mie più care amiche ispettrice capo veterinaria degli allevamenti della Lombardia e spesso mi racconta di blocchi di tir di animali non in regola, di distruzione di salmoni contaminati, di multe salatissime ad allevamenti di pollame e uova...  Ci vuole fegato per mettersi di traverso, molti suoi colleghi "chiudono un occhio" presumibilmente non gratuito... Una volta mi diss che era ad un controllo dei macelli... dopo 28 ore di viaggio gli animali erano distrutti e gli autiati volevano lasciare il bestiame chiuso senza acqua e cibo e nei loro escrementi fino al giorno dopo... lei disse solo, se andate adesso vi faccio immediatamente scaricare gli animali, diversamente domani mattina tornate a casa vostra con il carico perchè le condizioni sanitarie non sono accettabili. Erano animali destinati all'abbattimento, ma perchè farli penare e soffrire senza motivo se non quello egoistico dei loro comodi? Aveva ragione chi diceva che il grado di civiltà di un popolo lo si vede da come tratta gli animali...

Piccola informazione per le prossime feste, il miglior salmone affumicato, non importa il prezzo che non sempre corrisponde alla qualità, non è quello scandinavo ma quello scozzese in quanto l'affumicazione avviene in modo corretto ma soprattutto gli allevamenti scozzesi sono microbicamente nei parametri consentiti (tranquilli il salmone selvaggio non esiste sul mercato, andatevelo a prendere nei torrenti quando c'è la risalita dei salmoni e contendendoli agli orsi !!!)

Per chiudere, non fornendo supporto ai truffatori, ai millantatori ed agli sfruttatori delle nostre debolezze, possiamo davvero cambiare le cose, dobbiamo smetterla di credere che uno valga uno... uno vale il seme che rende il terreno fertile e permette all'informazione di girare...

P.S. so' che la curiosità rode, vi lascio un indizio per i famosi prosciutti , il marchio somigla in modo diminutivo alla casa automobilistica più prestigiosa, la rosssa nota nel mondo.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo con Arcistufo, da giovane avevo un potere vociante o di facciata, oggi, piccolissimo che sia, è fattivo, faccio un esempio, so di una casa di prosciutti che sostiene di usare suini italiani di allevamenti itaiani etc... Falso , compra tutto in Ungheria, arriva qui  tutto a pezzi semilavorati e poi in Italia avviene il confezionamento al dettaglio... una legge UE permette che il confezionamento possa sostenere che è prodotto italiano.
> Mai più comprato quella marca, e ultimamente sta facendo grandi sconti ma spesso resta invenduta. La proprietaria è saccente e strafottente ma a qualche intervista ha accusato il colpo minacciando querele mai arrivate... E' qualitativamente il prosciutto cotto e crudo peggiore sul mercato...
> So di che parlo, ho un delle mie più care amiche ispettrice capo veterinaria degli allevamenti della Lombardia e spesso mi racconta di blocchi di tir di animali non in regola, di distruzione di salmoni contaminati, di multe salatissime ad allevamenti di pollame e uova...  Ci vuole fegato per mettersi di traverso, molti suoi colleghi "chiudono un occhio" presumibilmente non gratuito... Una volta mi diss che era ad un controllo dei macelli... dopo 28 ore di viaggio gli animali erano distrutti e gli autiati volevano lasciare il bestiame chiuso senza acqua e cibo e nei loro escrementi fino al giorno dopo... lei disse solo, se andate adesso vi faccio immediatamente scaricare gli animali, diversamente domani mattina tornate a casa vostra con il carico perchè le condizioni sanitarie non sono accettabili. Erano animali destinati all'abbattimento, ma perchè farli penare e soffrire senza motivo se non quello egoistico dei loro comodi? Aveva ragione chi diceva che il grado di civiltà di un popolo lo si vede da come tratta gli animali...
> 
> ...


Gli "sconti" sui prosciutti sono la punta dell'iceberg.

Tutte le società di quel Gruppo stanno in concordato preventivo.
E' un miracolo (per me , ma lo dico in senso ironico anche pensando a chi è a capo del Gruppo) capire come ci si possa arrivare, in quelle condizioni, a richiedere il cd. "concordato in bianco". E' uno strumento che consente il "congelamento" dei debiti, e quindi la non assoggettabilità del richiedente sia ad altre procedure concorsuali (id est: in questo caso, al fallimento), sia ad aggressioni in via esecutiva (pignoramenti) da parte dei singoli creditori. E ha tempi molto lunghi. Che consentono al debitore di ottenere subito uno "scudo" verso tutti i creditori.

Mi chiedo come ci si possa arrivare (cioè come ci si possa arrivare "indenni" oltre certe soglie) quando si hanno già MILIONI di debiti. E la risposta - purtroppo - non è una bella risposta. Si parla di continuità aziendale. E cioè di salvare il salvabile. Di agire in continuità aziendale, di attuare cessioni (da cui ricavare i cespiti per adempiere alla proposta concordataria). Quindi sostanzialmente (e solo dopo che si è arrivati ad una vera e propria disfatta) "isoliamo", "proteggiamo", proponiamo ai chirografari (la maggior parte dei creditori) una percentuale di soddisfacimento del credito non solo irrisoria, ma anche collocata in un lontano futuro (ed immagino che difficilmente qualcuno si opporrà alla omologa del concordato), e nel frattempo continuiamo, vendiamo rami di azienda, e facciamo risanare.

In Italia la "soglia" prevista per il fallimento (al di là di altri requisiti) è di trentamila euro di debiti non pagati (e non necessariamente consacrati in un titolo esecutivo).
Eppure qui con svariate milionate di debiti, e lavoratori non pagati da maggio, nessuno ha fatto istanza. O se la ha fatta, poi ha fatto pure quella di desistenza. Chissà perché.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io a vent'anni Stavo molto più buono di adesso. Adesso ho il potere per fare quello che ha vent'anni erano solo sogni. E poi non sono d'accordo. Le rivoluzioni si fanno a 40 e 50. Quello che si fa a vent'anni e prendere il ruolo della carne da cannone.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


A 20 anni si ha l'incoscienza che a 40 si dovrebbe aver elaborato in tattica.

Che è poi il motivo per cui a 20 anni si finisce a far carne da cannone. 

Nella mia esperienza ogni età ha i suoi sogni.
La grossa differenza fra le età è che adesso come adesso non solo ho il potere. Ma ho l'esperienza per attendere il momento in cui esercitare il potere, me ne fotto di dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno e in primis a me stessa e mi godo la vita con serenità.

Paradossalmente l'idea della morte che si avvicina mi piace 
A 20 anni mi sembrava di aver il mondo ai miei piedi.
Adesso che ne ho 40 so che non è così, ma nel frattempo ho costruito il mio mondo..e quell'altro lo uso per quel che mi serve 

Questo intendevo.
differenza fra incoscienza e senso di immortalità vs tattica e consapevolezza di sè.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2018)

In zia Ipa we trust!

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In zia Ipa we trust!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl:

che sciocco


----------

